# Will we get funding through NHS?



## cas9959 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I just found out that our little bump was ectopic and was rushed into surgery and they had to removed my only tube left  (other one was removed in dec due to another ectopic)
We had our daughter who was conceived naturally and born jan 08
Our only option now for us to have another baby would be ivf and the doctor who performed the ectopic operation has refereed me but im not really sure what happens next
Has anyone been in this position
I am worried that we will not get funding as we already have a child! I would rather find out now as we would go straight for private.
If we went private and then was accepted for nhs would this affect it?

Thanks everyone
Still trying to get me head around it all xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Cas,

Firstly I wanted to say Sorry for your loss.  It is devastating.

As for funding, I would say that you won't get it due to you having a child together.  PCT's are very strict with this and I know that some do allow funding if a child is off a different partner, but even these PCT's are very rare now.  I have never known any to fund a couple who already have a child together.

You can double check with your PCT direct, just phone them or mine has all the criteria on line. 

I know that a private cycle of IVF can be around £3000 to £5000, so it may well be worth checking with your PCT first just to rule them out. 

Good luck on your journey.

Stacey
x


----------



## cas9959 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello Stacey,
Thanks for your reply!!
I will be seeing my GP on monday so i will ask her the chances, as you said most likely not but its worth a try.
Do you know if we start the process of private treatment (have been looking into Egg sharing) we can still have the nhs funding if accepted or as soon as you go private you cant get any funding anyway??
I checked the website for where we live which is west essex pct and they state you cant have any children but My hospital is addenbrookes and they come under another area so would if be a different pct? Sorry if im sounding thick but its all so complicated!!

Im so glad I found this site to try and get all the answers you need!

Good luck to you hun xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Cas,

Unfortunately your PCT that funds will be where you live and not the area that your hospital is in.  The only reason I know this, is that my sister lives in Essex, but had IVF in London.  Once she was referred to this hospital by her GP the hospital then applied to her local PCT for funding.

However if you can receive NHS funding then they will fund for a full whole cycle.  I don't believe that egg sharing is an option when you are NHS funded, although I am sure if someone else knows for sure they will come along soon.

Don't worry about the questions and you are certainly not thick.  The whole process is not the easiest and when you are new to it all there is a lot to take in.

Just another thing, even though we are paying privately for our ICSI cycle, I still had to be referred by my GP.  It sounded crazy at the time, as we only have a 10 % chance of a natural pregnancy and were paying, but the private clinic wouldn't even see us until they had received a letter from our GP saying that we had fertility problems. 

You have already done the right thing by making an appointment to go and see your GP, so hopefully he can point you in the right direction.

Good luck and keep us updated.

Stacey
x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi sweeti, im so sorry to hear your story,  

as for NHS funding, im sorry to say but because you have a child you will not get funded, im east of england and they are really good with funding ie 3 cycles, but if you have a child its def a no no, im so sorry,

if you have no way of paying or cycles, there is a scheme that is called egg share, i dont no how much you no about ivf etc, but the egg share is where you stimm your follicles and give half to another lady, who can not use her own eggs, and you will iver get your side fully funded by clinic or at least half, you can ask your gp about this or if your already with a clinic or just about to see a consultant then ask them, 
but this is only if your willing to go down that route, i do no some ladys dont like the thought of another lady having there eggs,  good luck xxx


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Cas

Sorry to hear your story . I think you are right to discuss with the GP and get them even to show you the criteria for referral- it won't hurt. Maybe the PCT/surgery would be happy to fork out for drugs if the actual cycle isn't funded- I know somebody that this has happened to (sadly not me though)! 

Egg sharing programmes have strict criteria and you still usually have to fork out for drugs etc but they all vary depending on the clinic, so it would be worth a through research if the GP proves a dead end.

Good luck

J x


----------

